# Find of the Day: Turbocharged GT... Not an R8 on Ebay



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

When you think GT nowadays the brawny new R8 GT comes to mind, however the GT nomenclature dates back further than that albeit in a less exotic fashion. Exotic or not though, the Coupe GT of the 1980s has long been a favorite of Audi enthusiasts for its affordable price yet shape (if not performance) quite close to the iconic ur quattro.

Sold only in front-wheel drive and with a normally-aspirated engine, the Coupe GT wasn't the performance beast the Ur quattro was... at least most of them weren't. This particularly clean Coupe GT found on Ebay has benefitted from a turbo engine swap. Here's the description.



> Hello, I am selling my Rare 1987.5 Anniversary Edition Audi Coupe GT. Car has been in California and Oregon its Whole life. No rust anywhere, car has been driven and taken care of its entire life. Over 300k on the Digital dash..In the last 10 years the car has undergone complete transformation and nearly everything has been replaced. I have a stack of receipts for this car, the coil-over suspension is 2bennett and fully adjustable. over 2k just for this upgrade..i have this suspension on 3 other cars and its the best available!! magna-flow muffler and tip. Front and Rear sway bars are 2bennett which are larger in diameter than stock. Over 10k spent in the last 8 years on this car. other than it needs a stereo head unit(all wiring for amp,speakers ran already), and get some stock front seats(if you can find heated, the car has heated seats already, so just hook up connector) and finicky C I S, this car needs nothing.as well as a cd of hundreds of pictures that show every step of paint, engine, suspension, everything done which will come with the car as well. Complete repaint 5 years ago, removed plastic side skirts before paint. All dents/dings fixed at that time. very very straight and dent-free. Underside is mint.
> 
> Has the euro tinted tail lights and rear coupe reflector. Perfect lifetime High Quality tint. Viper Remote Keyless Entry. Both door handles replaced and work like new. 16x7.5 Borbet rims with brand new Kumho Exsta Tires. Alternator Rebuilt to 90 amp. Complete 1986 audi 5000 MC1 Turbo Engine from FORCE 5 Automotive, new oxygen sensor, ECU 1.8 bar Modification, New Clutch, timing belt, water pump, tensioner. Valve cover powder coated black. all duction in front, intercooler between radiator and front grill. Cerra Racing TX Aluminum Blow Off Valve(amazing sound), 2.5in Magnaflow Exhaust and Tip, Coil-over suspension, delrin bushings. Larger front and rear lower sway bars, front and rear drilled rotors, EBC Sport Pads, new brake servo, Tie rods, engine mounts, fuel pump, infinity kappa 6x9, no stereo though, battery relocated to trunk, custom built trunk for amp, sub. Boost meter on left upper dash installed. Over 3k in paint and ding repair. 1-Piece European Glass H1/H4 Headlights. Front seats are red leather from the same year(original seats were shredded), so i put these in. Rear leather seats are pretty nice still. Car runs and drives pretty well. has plenty of boost and power. will have a mpeg to see if interested to hear the car run and drive. The car is idling too high and I would put 034 fuel injection because the CIS is so finicky..was working perfect a few months ago, now it idles too high. I have way too many cars right now, so this has to go. very fun and very fast car. 5 Speed of coarse. Clean and clear title. power windows and door locks work perfect. heater, wipers, interior lights, etc. all work. Also has a sunroof that is removable on these cars.


Check out the original listing after the jump.

* Original Listing*


----------

